# Cheap 5 Gallon Tanks?



## Arbitror (Sep 12, 2010)

Where is the cheapest place I can get a bunch of 5 gallon tanks that have a heater, light, and filter? Should I look online, or is there a good place here in Kelowna? (I have yet to go store hopping)

Thanks to anyone who answers! *Edit*:* Happy new year!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i have a set if you are interested but im in richmond youre going to have to come pick it up, let me know if you're interested PM me i will send you some pictures.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

10's will always be cheaper then 5's when it comes to complete sets, I would recommend trying to go that route if you can accommodate them.


----------



## Arbitror (Sep 12, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> i have a set if you are interested but im in richmond youre going to have to come pick it up, let me know if you're interested PM me i will send you some pictures.


I'm more looking for a product in stores as I want to get 4 kits, thanks anyway. 



Rastapus said:


> 10's will always be cheaper then 5's when it comes to complete sets, I would recommend trying to go that route if you can accommodate them.


I guess I'll change the size range I'm looking for to 5-10g then! 

I will go and look at stores tomorrow, but would it be better to find tank kits that are sold online?  And finally, would I be better off buying all the components separately, and just buying bare tanks?


----------

